# German word for release from stay?



## KC_Pike

Very small issue but I was wondering what German word is used for releasing from a stay? Just for fun Im training my pup to use German commands but I cant find a good option for a free, ok, or release from a stay.

Thanks all!


----------



## BlackPuppy

"Frei" is "free" in German. 

My dogs are trained in Dutch, but I use "fini" for their free word. Well, I must admit, I use mostly "okay". LOL. But it's the way I say it. 

http://www.uwsp.edu/psych/dog/languag1.htm


----------



## Chris Wild

free = frei

release = ausgabe

ok = ok


----------



## KC_Pike

Is frei pronounced like free? If so, I can do that

Thanks so much!


----------



## Amaruq

Hmmm I do not think I can pronounce that last one.....it looks so, well German!







(I am goofy from lack of sleep).


----------



## Chris Wild

> Originally Posted By: KC_PikeIs frei pronounced like free? If so, I can do that


No, it's pronounced like "fry".


----------



## KC_Pike

Ok, well I can do that too









Thanks again.


----------



## doggiedad

i use:

come, ok, what are you doing (when he's not listening or obeying), hey Loki, yo pay attention, ok good boy. i say all of these things with a German accent. i use the voice of Schultz from Hogan's Heroes.


----------



## angelaw

I just use ok, now we have a woman in our schutzhund club with a showline that's trained in czech, so those commands are fun to try to learn in order to convert her over to german, lol.


----------



## KC_Pike

Haha doggiedad you never fail to make me laugh. Earlier today I used, ok buddy thats enough for now. American accent with a hint of Missourahhhhh.


----------



## NWS_Haven

> Quote:i use:
> 
> come, ok, what are you doing (when he's not listening or obeying), hey Loki, yo pay attention, ok good boy. i say all of these things with a German accent.


ROFL! Sounds like me except I throw some Belgium words in there occasionally. I have a dog of each language.


----------



## G-burg

We use "free" for a release word.. and the training facility I work at uses "release" no it's not german, but, it works well for most..


----------



## DorianE

> Originally Posted By: KC_PikeHaha doggiedad you never fail to make me laugh. Earlier today I used, ok buddy thats enough for now. American accent with a hint of Missourahhhhh.



That is Missoura not Missoureee finally someone that sees things the way I do!

Now, I use OUCH that hurt! Look at what you did nowww! Who piddled? and Leave it! Got the leave it down pat, especially when trying to eat the kitty! I am 3/4 German so I figure no accent needed! I just get huffy! lol


----------



## KC_Pike

> Originally Posted By: Dorian
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted By: KC_PikeHaha doggiedad you never fail to make me laugh. Earlier today I used, ok buddy thats enough for now. American accent with a hint of Missourahhhhh.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is Missoura not Missoureee finally someone that sees things the way I do!
> 
> Now, I use OUCH that hurt! Look at what you did nowww! Who piddled? and Leave it! Got the leave it down pat, especially when trying to eat the kitty! I am 3/4 German so I figure no accent needed! I just get huffy! lol
Click to expand...


----------



## doggiedad

it's good to laugh. those Mittelwest dogs are very nice, very, very
nice.




> Originally Posted By: KC_PikeHaha doggiedad you never fail to make me laugh. Earlier today I used, ok buddy thats enough for now. American accent with a hint of Missourahhhhh.


----------



## Brightelf

Frei is pronounced like "fry," but roll that "R" with as much intensity as if someone just toldja that the dinner you just ate was actually Hähnchenmagen. (chicken stomachs)









It's been interesting to live here so far.


----------



## KCandMace

You can use "Lauf" to release from a stay. We use it to let them know they can go play.


----------



## KC_Pike

> Originally Posted By: BrightelfFrei is pronounced like "fry," but roll that "R" with as much intensity as if someone just toldja that the dinner you just ate was actually Hähnchenmagen. (chicken stomachs)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's been interesting to live here so far.


Doh!









Thanks Elf....


----------



## windwalker718

1st time ever in an Obedience ring... Had completed the patterns with my buddy.... and after the final "EXERCISE COMPLETE" from the judge I reached down and thumped Shilo on the chest with a happy "OK".... forgetting COMPLETELY that it meant he could do what he wanted. He was off lead @ that moment... and started running circles of the ring at 90 mph barking his head off cause I was happy with him. Though embarrassed the crowd loved it and joined in on his "Victory laps" which of course only made him rev it up another notch... we did loose 5 points for lack of control while in the ring... but it is a vivid memory.

Moral of story: be careful when/where you use release word... lol


----------



## KC_Pike

Thats awesome! As long as I dont order a burger and FRIES I should be OK I hope


----------



## susanwrites

I use DANKE.

(thank you)


----------

